# Liveaboard friendly marinas?- Chessapeake



## groundhog (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi,

I have taken to living aboard my sailboat. 

I have discovered that liveaboards are often considered undesirable by marinas. So now, on top of my normal undesirablility, I have somehow achieved an even higher level of undesirablility.

Does anyone know of marinas that are openly friendly to liveaboard people? Currently looking in Chessapeake, and preferably the Essex-Dundalk area, but can consider anywhere really.

Thanks,
groundhog


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

In the last several months, I have made a few phone calls to marinas to discuss living aboard. Let me tell you the biggest thing that has helped me win them over:

Marinas and yacht clubs are very image conscious. Most of them are trying to attact boat owners and families, and to do this, they are trying to project a clean, well-maintained image with lots of beautiful boats parked in slips.

The sloppy liveaboard who uses his boat as a low-rent, tax evading dock-condo, with tools, pet feces and potted plants covering the deck does not lend itself to this image.

So when I call and ask if they allow liveaboards, the woman on the phone invariable gives a very cautious "Yyyess...". The first thing I tell her is that I am keenly aware of how they build their business, that my boat is in fine shape, and attractive to look at. I also state that I am an avid sailor, and absolutely will be taking my boat out frequently, and that I do not have pets, and will not be leaving my crap scattered all over the dock.

You can always hear the sigh of relief at the other end, and a few of these marinas have straight out told me "That is such a relief to hear, and you'd be very welcome here".


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree. I've seen some examples of why many marinas are gun-shy about livaboards. Until recently I performed lots of music jobs at marinas and yacht clubs. Most of the livaboards were fairly conscientious about their surrounds, the vast majority did not have children, some had small dogs or cats, but most didn't, some had dock boxes, and a few had an array of potted palms, awnings, trash bags, etc... Those were the folks that were not invited to return the following season.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Agreed, they like to know what they're getting in to. We try to visit in person, and bring a photo of the boat. We've offered to bring references from our previous marina, but no one has ever asked.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

Magothy Marina in Severna Park is one of the few liveaboard-friendly marinas I know of. I have been living there for the past 5 years.

Pluses:
Quiet (no boatyard, no tiki bar)
Thriving liveaboard community (a few weirdos, but mostly good folk 
Easy access to Chessie
Friendly and helpful staff
Spotless heads
Lots of summer parties/events

Minuses:
No tiki bar
A little more exposed from the east than I'd like.

All in all, it's a great liveaboard experience. Highly recommended!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Essex and Dundalk are a bit North for my normal stomping grounds. 

Magothy Marina is nice but a long run down the Magothy to the Bay.

In Annapolis you can check with Port Annapolis, Eastport Yacht Center, Annapolis Landing Marine, Horn Point Marina, Port Williams Marina, Petrini's, and Butler's Marina.

WingNWing's suggestion of a meeting is very well taken. Marinas don't want trailer trash -- show them you are not.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

SVAuspicious said:


> Essex and Dundalk are a bit North for my normal stomping grounds.
> 
> Magothy Marina is nice but a long run down the Magothy to the Bay.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's about 30 minutes. faster than getting out of the Balt. harbor. The good thing, too, is the Magothy is an imminently sailable river.


----------



## groundhog (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks.
Ok, to recap all of your good suggestions...
-I must bathe more frequently and raise my IQ.
... lol.

Actually, I sensed your ideas about what the Marina operators were thinking, but hadnt actually thought it out. But, it makes perfect sense. I will definately try those suggestions.

I do make a pretty small footprint at a marina as a habit.

Now, I was aiming at Essex as my next stop because of the many restaruants that populate the shores there.

I dont know much about the Magothy in this respect. I sometimes layover in the magothy on the way to annapolis and stay at that restaurant in the first creek up on the left.

How is the social situation on the magothy?
groundhog


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Agreed, they like to know what they're getting in to. We try to visit in person, and bring a photo of the boat. We've offered to bring references from our previous marina, but no one has ever asked.


An how very funny you say that. Wait till you tell them that you want to know if they accept LA's and you are a family of four with a fat bulldog.... then the line really gets quiet!!!

I DID have to bring a picture of the boat, twice (2 seperate marinas). And both times had to bring documentatoin on the boat and full insurance. When they saw the boat, they were fine. But as was mentioned earlier, they are trying to keep out some of the riff raff. I cannot blame them. Both times took owner's approval.

Is that legal? I don't know.

Brian

PS Did not mean to redirect your thread.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

groundhog said:


> Thanks.
> Ok, to recap all of your good suggestions...
> -I must bathe more frequently and raise my IQ.
> ... lol.
> ...


Social scene is good. About a dozen liveaboards. As I said, no tiki bar, but we do our own thing!


----------



## kb3pwc (May 26, 2009)

Know you were mentioning the Western Shore for your desired location but should you wish to try the other side of the Bay, Piney Narrows Yacht Haven on Kent Island offers a nice environment for living aboard. 

First you get a designated parking spot with your slip. We loved that. Second, the heads are large and private, with AC and good heat. There are the typical fuel, pump out, pool setting amenities, but you also have a locked gate to help secure the grounds. If you don't want to go out, you can sit at the club house and watch the traffic go by the narrows. Depending on the insulation in your vessel, you may hear the bands at Red Eye's on weekends. (we did not) The staff is helpful and prompt. The harbor is a snug, weather protected setting. 

The Narrows offers lots of places to eat, shop, West Marine store a half mile away, There is a wonderful bike and walking trail that crosses Kent Island, goes by the public library and places for ice cream. The Safe Way grocery is newer and huge with a wonderful selection.

There seemed to be a bus service that collects folks under the bridge at Kent Narrows so you can walk to catch the bus to DC.

Kent Narrows lets you depart North or South for many interesting sailing locations. Certainly, the narrows can silt in and dredging is key to living there and sailing out of there happily. If crossing the bay bridge (that did just have an increase in the toll) is a problem, this would not be a place to consider but if you can telecommute or are retired, it is well worth a look.

Leslie

s/v Tango, Cabo Rico 34


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Annapolis Lading marina allows live-aboards. They charge $100 extra a month for living aboard which was a bargain for me as my electric bill (metered) in Baltimore harbor was $300/month. Generally if you have a "home" adress they don't consider you a live aboard. My home address was my mail forwarding service (SBI) in Florida.


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you working? Is there a place on land you need to get to regularly? That can affect your options in a big way.


----------



## stormsailer1 (Jan 20, 2011)

We're in Blue Water Marina on the Rhode River near Mayo/Edgewater, MD. There are LAs there who seem to enjoy the area and protection.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ha! I just went to renew my driver's license, and the computer wouldn't accept the street address of the marina we live in here in Annapolis. Kept saying "incomplete address" and wanted an apartment or suite number. So now, "Slip xx" is part of our legal address, and I think that's really cool!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Eryka,

Are you back in Chesapeake Bay? If so, welcome back.

Gary


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Gary, yes, we are! and thanx! We have a huge list of crappy little errands to do (darn, land life sure is complicated!) Here's the story of the last leg of our journey: Life Afloat Archives

Brian: Agree - I should have mentioned that they wanted to see a copy of our insurance in addition to our respectable seamanlike boat & smiling faces.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Neat story - thanks for posting it.

Gary


----------



## groundhog (Jun 27, 2006)

You know.... If a marina wants to charge you and extra $100 per month if you are a liveaboard, doesnt that mean they dont like you?


----------



## Me and Boo (Oct 29, 2011)

On Kent Island northwest of the Narrows is Castle Harbor. They accept liveaboards.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

groundhog said:


> You know.... If a marina wants to charge you and extra $100 per month if you are a liveaboard, doesnt that mean they dont like you?


They usually say its because you use more electricity, water, other resources than people who just store their boats there and visit on occasional weekends. That may not necessarily be *true* but its the rationale we've seen in most places.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

There are liveaboards at the Anchorage Marina on Boston St. in Canton. The cost through the marina is fair, but a lower cost is often available if you rent from an individual slip owner. A large number of the slips there are privately owned.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

+1 on Castle Harbor. I used to play music there for some outdoor events and there were lots of live-a-boards there.

Gary


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Ha! I just went to renew my driver's license, and the computer wouldn't accept the street address of the marina we live in here in Annapolis. Kept saying "incomplete address" and wanted an apartment or suite number. So now, "Slip xx" is part of our legal address, and I think that's really cool!


I just renewed mine. First they said my license had been suspended 6 years ago! I called Albany and they said it had not. So I just went back to another one, no problems there. I had no problem only listing a PO box to be put on the DL, so that is what I did. I did have to give them a physical address though. I don't know if they would accept a Marina or not for that as I am not yet living aboard. (not for long now at all) I think that is cool, that they accepted Slip number as an apartment. We will soon see how New York goes.


----------

